# A New Pope



## SolaGratia (Oct 9, 2008)

[video=youtube;cQ9sJVJMiYM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQ9sJVJMiYM&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Theogenes (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 9, 2008)

lol, I've seen that before but it's still funny.


----------

